# lighting...



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, here is my situation... I reside in an townhouse that has a fully finished basement with 2 light (incadescent) light fixtures. 
I wanted to rewire the lighting to add a 2 bulb 48" long fixture x2 of them - hardwired but because I rent, hardwiring or rerouting my fixtures is out of the question. The other option (and only one...) is to buy 2 seperate plug in type flourescent shop fixtures. Here in Canada, Canadian Tire sells different types of these. one is an all chrome 2 bulb x48" T8 fixture with side reflectors. The other is the same but not chrome. 
Just wondering if these would be a good choice.
thanks to all who reply!
Willy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you have to evaluate your needs, obviously either one will light.  I'm not sure how we'd make this choice.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Personally I would just go the hardwired route and leave them when the lease expires. Most landlords are not going to say anything if you upgrade their property for them. If it is more of a how do I and/or hiring someone qualified, I would look at the cheapest of the plug in types. No sense in wasting money if it is for the short term. That is where the hard wire comes in, 25 bucks per unit is cheap. A cheap stand/spot light might be another option too. Wish ya luck.


----------

